# General Discussion > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  Artificial Intelligence and Programming survey for college

## Raxt

I am conducting a survey for one of my classes this semester. It is a short survey just about Artificial intelligence and the future. Any responses would be greatly appreciated. Thank you and have a great day.
https://forms.gle/dLtKjKPWhB52EU3B6

----------

